# But...Australia banned and confiscated guns, how do they have gang shootings?



## 2aguy (Mar 9, 2019)

A new gang war in Australia...but how do they shoot each other if guns have been banned and confiscated?

A spate of shooting deaths in Victoria prompts fears of a new gangland war

*South of the border, down “Mexico” way, as the state of Victoria is described by some, violence and lawlessness seems to be escalating.*

After a spate of gun violence on Melbourne streets, police have voiced concerns about public safety.

With four people dead and two wounded in three separate shootings over four days, police have revealed four men wanted over the first incident — a triple gangland shooting — are on the run.

“These are people are a risk. The fact we haven’t located any weapons has escalated our concerns,” Detective Superintendent Pat Boyle said.

At a media conference about the men wanted over the boxing bout triple shooting last Friday, the crime commander admitted Victorian Police was baffled about the shooters’ whereabouts.
------

*But the shootings were only part of an apparent violent crime wave in the state of Victoria.*

Veteran police detective and former NSW assistant commissioner Clive Small told news.com.au that “violence across the border seems to be on the rise”.

*Referring to African youth gang violence, shootings and incidents in which pedestrians have been killed by men driving into them, Mr Small said “a lot of it seems to be disorganised crime”.*

A retired police officer who spoke with news.com.au described Victoria’s crime wave of the last few years as “wilder … almost like going back to the 1920s”.

“It just seems that Victoria has taken over as the dominant state of violence,” he


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 9, 2019)

From the same article......a gang war started about 10 years ago.......but, they banned and confiscated guns in 1996.....so how did they have that gang war in 2008 or so?

Almost 10 years ago, the 12-year gangland war that erupted among rivals in Melbourne’s underworld leaving 36 gangsters *shot dead appeared to have ended.*

The gangland war is said to have started on February 7, 1995 with the murder of Greg Workman shot by Italian gangster Alphonse Gangitano, claimed the lives of crime figures including Jason and Mark Moran and is said to have ended with the jailing of Carl Williams in 2007.


----------

